# JTextArea - Vertikaler Scrollbalken



## sturdy (20. Mai 2005)

Huhu , bin im Moment dabei mein DVDPROGGIE zu erweitern.
Jetzt möchte ich noch ein Beschreibungsfeld einbauen , bzw habe es eingebaut. Da die Textarea allerdings nur ein paar Zeilen groß ist ( da komme ich gleich noch zu einem 2. Problem ) soll automatisch wenn die Textarea überschritten wird eine Scrollbar an der linken Seite angezeigt werden. Wie lautet denn der Befehl dafür , mir fällt er grad nich ein 

so sieht meine Textarea aus 


```
p.add(new JLabel("Beschreibung"));
tBeschreibung = new JTextArea(3,2);
p.add(tBeschreibung);
tBeschreibung.setLineWrap(true);
```


Nun zu meinem 2. Problem.
Seitdem ich die Textarea eingefügt habe sind alle anderen Textfelder auch größer (in der höhe) geworden. Woran liegt das ???


----------



## thE_29 (20. Mai 2005)

p.add(new JScrollPane(tBeschreibung));

Du musst das einem JScrollPane übergeben, der macht das dann automatisch!


----------



## m@nu (20. Mai 2005)

du kannst die JScrollPane "zwingen", nur eine vertikale ScrollBar anzuzeigen:
:arrow: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/scrollpane.html#scrollbars

zu deinem zweiten problem:
wie sieht dein GUI dann aus? liegts vielleicht daran dass du den LayoutManager falsch einsetzt? ... (quasi: weil die TextArea höher ist, werden jetzt auch alle anderen components grösser gemacht, weil sie z.b. in der selben zeile des layouts liegen...?)


----------



## Frankie54 (23. Mai 2005)

Hmm, na das hört sich ja dann so langsam nach ner vernünftigen Variante an....
Ich nehme mal an das alle anderen Textfelder auch größer sind, liegt daran, das die Textarea größer ist, als diese und die restlichen Textfelder werden der Textarea angepasst...
Solltest die Textarea in einen eigenen Bereich packen, dann sollte es gehen, kommt halt auf Dein Layout an, ob es Grid-, Flow- oder Borderlayout ist.
Gruß Frankie54.

P.S. Lad mal nochmal Deine neue Version hoch.


----------



## Frankie54 (23. Mai 2005)

ups, war ja gar net eingeloggt, naja egal.


----------

